# 72 Inch 8x39 Watt AquaticLife T5 HO? will this support my needs



## mhx (Jul 16, 2009)

First, I have a standard 6ft 125g tank. I am running an open lid, I would like to be heavily planted and would like to grow grass.

I need help picking a light!

Here are the some of the plants I would like to grow
PlantGeek.net - Alternanthera reineckii
PlantGeek.net - Tonina fluvitalis
PlantGeek.net - Eleocharis acicularis
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus martii
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus bleheri
PlantGeek.net - Egeria densa
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus osiris
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus portoalegrensis
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus palaefolius
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus opacus
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus aschersonianus
PlantGeek.net - Heteranthera zosterifolia
PlantGeek.net - Egeria najas
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus amazonicus
PlantGeek.net - Echinodorus rigidifolius
PlantGeek.net - Myriophyllum aquaticum
PlantGeek.net - Mayaca fluviatilis

Also I would like to stay under 600 bucks.
I would prefer a 72in light. I would be willing to consider 1 60in (if it will fit). I really dont want two lights. One light just looks cleaner.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...duct~AK01035~idCategory~FILTFIT54U~tab~4.html

Will this light have enough watts for me?

Would be better changing the bulbs to something else?

Do I have any other options that you guys recommend?


----------



## mhx (Jul 16, 2009)

wow this form is loads of help


----------



## grim (Mar 13, 2008)

since your impatient ill give you an answer that light would be more than enough for your tank in my opinion as long as it has correct bulbs in it for freshwater


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

312W for 125 gallons gives you approx 2.5W/gallon. For a 125G this might be in my opinion a little less as to grow grass you need stronger lights to reach the substrate level. Again it depends on, other factors; wood will add tannins which will add color and hence more refraction. so less light. i would go upto 3.5-4 W at surface level (light 4-5 inches above water surface) so that there will be no second thoughts about growing low foreground plants. 

one light is definitely aesthetically better than 2 but might become 2 expensive for the required wattage. 

i would suggest to go fit 2; screw then on a ply plank (painted black) and preferably suspended from top. (its cleaner in look, easy for maintenance as it does not obstruct while pruning also and will almost appear like a single light. if you have the option of multiple electrical points, you can simulate almost exact day and night cycles for each season using timers. 

also remember, with increase in lighting, CO2 and fertilizer dosing increase as well. so be prepared to give some serious dosing to your tank or else algae shall rein for months if not years!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Watts per gallon is broken. When I look at a fixture I ask how much light it produces not how many watts it is. You should ask does this fixture produce enough light plants do not care about watts.

Since the fixture has somewhat of an individual reflector it seems capable of producing enough light.

Unless you want additional heat and a blue tint to your tank I would suggest switching out actinics with a normal bulb. I prefer Giesemann middays. Color choice is a preference so pick what you like. I've grown plants with anything from 4500k-14000k bulbs. Have at it...

I would recommend starting out with less bulbs so remove the actinics install the fixture and see which way you want to go with bulb color.

Perhaps nobody responded because they do not have experience with the fixture. I think you are on your own there. Ive never heard of the manufacturer but it looks decent for the price and the reviews are alright.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

That seems like plenty of light.

The WPG rule doesn't really apply once you get a tank as big as 125gallons. And the WPG rule doesn't work very well for T5HO.

I think with that light you'll have to aggressively add CO2 and ferts to prevent algae. You'll probably be doing frequent trimming and maintenance as well.

I prefer to get just enough light to grow what I want and not over do it with too much light. This makes the balancing act of plants vs. algae easier to deal with and the tank requires less maintanence (less fertilization, less trimming, less algae, and fewer trips to refill the CO2 tank).


----------

